# AIO for low tech DIY



## JMorgan (8 Jul 2017)

From this thread: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/all-in-one-macro-micro-fertiliser.42410/



ian_m said:


> Make your own all in one, same as CO2 supermarket are mixing, except you will not be paying a fortune for added dihydrogen monoxide.
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm
> 
> Get salts from, job done.
> ...



Can anyone please confirm that James' TPN (3) formula is correct?

DIY TPN+ (3)
48g Potassium Nitrate
2.2g Monopotassium Phosphate
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate
5g EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B)
500ml distilled water

I don't have the maths or chemistry to check this myself, it just seems a relatively huge amount of Potassium Nitrate at 48g so I just wanted to double-check:

For example in his formula to make his version of PMDD+PO4    . . . 

10g  Potassium Nitrate
2.3g  Monopotassium Phosphate
4.0g  Potassium Sulphate
8.0g  Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
0.5g  E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g  E202 Potassium Sorbate
6g  EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B) 
500ml distilled water

. . . . the amounts of the various chemicals are roughly equivalent save for the Epsom Salts and the Potassium Nitrate with the latter being nearly five times as much in the first formula, which just made me pause to question - especially since I lack the knowledge to understand how they can both be correct, or how to determine when one or other formula is more applicable

I am looking to work out a daily "All-In-One" dose for my various low-tech tanks which I'd describe as moderate to low light (very low when the frogbit's covering the surface!) with no CO2, but fairly heavily planted with crypts, echinodorus and java fern, and various other plants, none very fast growing. I've been using the dry APF-UK refills, which are a very good deal, but then Ive got all these EI bags of ferts I might as well make use of. So I got some Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate and was beginning to weigh out the amounts and found I couldn't actually fit 48g of Potassium Nitrate in my tiny scales!

One further question- when Tropica suggest 5ml per 50 litres per week are they talking about hi tech tanks and assuming 50% weekly water changes as with EI, or is it more of a safe minimal dose aimed more at a typical low-tech community planted tank which I would guess would perhaps not get such regular water changes and so the manufacturer would err on the side of caution with their suggested dosing? 

I'm growing out a load of apisto fry in three tanks and consequently doing very regular large % water changes so I figured I might as well dose the plants a bit heavier and see what happened. 
 Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (9 Jul 2017)

Hi
Just make 2 batches of 24 grams
The 48 grams is correct for KNO3.
This solution is based on a Tropica fertilizer recipe.....Plant Nutrition Plus. I think this is a old line and is discontinued?
This is probably the same as the Tropica Specialised Fertiliser.
The 5ml dosing is based on a medium to large planted 50 litre aquarium.
Make up the fertilizer solution as per instruction.

*50 litre aquarium.*
Dosing 1ml of the solution to your aquarium will add 1.18ppm Nitrate.
Therefore.....dosing 6ml... 3 times a week will add 21.24 of Nitrate.
A recommended level is 20 - 30 ppm Nitrate.
If you have a low light, low tech aquarium with slow growing plants....you could tweak the dose to 50% or even 75% less.
Tropica recommend dosing less for new planted set-ups for the first few weeks then increase as plant growth happens.
As for fish fry....if it was me! I would keep dosing on the lean side.
Your doing large water changes which is the best thing for fish and plants alike!
Nothing is set in stone....its more or less a guide line dosing in slight excess of the nutrients, so there is no dramatic shortage of plant food!
You can tweak the dosing to suit your plant needs....
Take a look on the Tropica website http://tropica.com/en/inspiration/
Have a look through the Tropica journals and you will see differences in dosing regimes, due to different variables ie Co2/Lighting/Plant Mass/Non Co2 tanks.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## JMorgan (9 Jul 2017)

Hoggie - thanks so much for your detailed reply. That makes a lot of sense. Despite bearing a distinct physical resemblance to a plank of wood, I had just about managed to figure out how to measure out the 48g in two lots of 24  . . .   it just seemed odd that there was such a large proportion of Potassium Nitrate compared to the other formula. 

The fry are now more juveniles than little wrigglers, and in investing so much attention to their care I realised I havent been paying as much attention as I should to the plants - which I know is stupid because the plant growth will have the best possible effect on the water quality. Being slow growers they haven't suffered too much but I'd like to see more obvious growth. Also just wanted to double check as I change from the ferts Ive been using for over a year to doing it DIY.

Many thanks - I'll have a good read of the Tropica journals as you suggest.


----------

